# بخصوص اختيار البرنامج المناسب والربط بماكنة ال cnc



## عمار ابو اسلام (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احيكم اخوتي بالله واريد ان اسأل سؤال مهم وهو مثلا لو صنعنى ماكنة cnc مثلا كان اقصى طول تتحرك به راس الحفر مثلا كان 70 سم والعرض كان مثلا 40 سم هل يختل البرنامج ال>ي سنستخدمه له>ه الماكنة عن البرنامج ال>ي نستخمه لماكنة اقصى طول يصله راس الحفر 1 م والعرض 50 سم طيب كيف يمكننا معرفة اي برنامج نستعمل حسب قياسات الماكنة الي عملناها 
( يعني هل يجوز استعمال اي برنامج cam لاي ماكنة صنعناها وكيف يمكن دالك ولا لايمكننا دالك )

طيب بخصوص البرغي الي بدو يحرك الجسر كيف البرنامج بدو يتعرف على مواصفات البرغي مثلا المسافة بين كل فرزة وفرزة او سن وسن 

بارك الله بيكم توضحولنا الصورة بخصوص هدا الموضوع

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي عمار يمكنك أن تستعمل أي برنامج لأي ماكنة بأي قياسات يعني ممكن برنامج واحد تستعملة لأكثر من ماكنة بقياسات مختلفة ، المهم هو أن مبدأ عمل هذه المكائن واحد أما اختلاف القياسات فلا مشكلة فيه لأن البرنامج أصلاً مصمم ليلائم أي قياسات لمحاور المكائن حيث أن هذه القياسات يجب أن تدخلها للبرنامج قبل التشغيل ليتعرف على ماكنتك ، و كذلك المسافة بين سن و سن في كل برغي لكل محور و أيضاً كم نبضة يتحرك المحرك في كل دورة كاملة ، كل هذه المعلومات و غيرها يجب أن تدخلها للبرنامج قبل التشغيل لكي يتعرف البرنامج على مواصفات ماكنتك و بالتالي سيشغلها أفضل شكل .
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت عن تساؤلك و أنا حاضر لأي استفسار آخر .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وليد الحديدي والله اجوبتك تشفي الصدر , الله يعزك ويبارك فيك .

بس في عندي كمان استفسار صغير وهو بخصوص الدرايفر اسمعت انو في انواع من الدرايفرات تستخدم برنامج مخصص بالله توضحولنا الصورة بخصوص هدا الموضوع 
في عندي مخطط اكثر من دارة درايفر (حصلت عليها من المنتدى والي بدو اياها بحطها ) هس استخدم اي واحد يعني ولا ايش واي برنامج تنصحوني استخدم وبكون ممنونكم ادا بتحكولنا آلية اختيار الدرايفر المناسب والبرنامج المناسب للماكنة المناسبة بصورة متكاملة ادا مافي غلبة عليكم 
الله يبارك فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد الحديدي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم أنا سعيد بمساعدتك الله يبارك فيك و يجزيك كل الخير .
في الحقيقة انك لو استخدمت برنامج KCam راح تشوف أنه كل ما يطلبه منك من معلومات عن الدرايفر ثلاثة أشياء (أو ثلاثة عناوين لثلاثة Pins في منفذ الطابعة) لكل ماطور و هي :
1- pulse (أو قد يسمى step) لإعطاء النبضات التي تحرك الماطور
2- direction لتحديد إتجاه دوران الماطور
3- enable لإعطاء الإشارة للماطور لبدء الدوران 
لذلك فإن كل ما يحتاجه البرنامج من الدرايفر هو هذه الثلاث أشياء التي يرتبط بها الدرايفر بالحاسبة عن طريق منفذ الطابعة .
لذلك فلا داعي للتفكير طويلاً في اختيار الدرايفر و البرنامج فكل ما يحتاجه الأمر أن تحصل على أي درايفر فيه هذه المدخلات الثلاثة و أي برنامج للتحكم بالماكنة (و أنصحك بشدة ببرنامج KCam) .
أخيراً أعتذر عن تأخير الجواب بسبب البطء الشديد في النت عندي ، و أتمنى أن تكون الصورة واضحة عندك و بالتأكيد ستكون عندك أسإلة أخرى فأرجوك أن لا تتحرج أو تتردد في طرحها و سأحاول قدر الإمكان الإجابة بإذن الله تعالى .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بك اخي واستاذي وليد الحديدي 
والله ماقصرت
في عندي سؤال:
كيف نستطيع معرفة البنات الثلاثة التي تكلمت عنها في منفذ الطابعة مين الذي يحددها وكيف نستطيع معرفة اي واحدة هي

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الحبيب اعلم أني أحقر و أصغر بكثير من أن يقال لي ما تقول من أي مسلم و أتشرف بأن أكون خادماً لكل مسلم .
أخي أبو إسلام البنات الثلاثة أنت تختارها ثم تخبر البرنامج أرقام البنات التي اخترتها ، اي - كما ذكرت لك- الدرايف يطلب منك هذه الإشارات الثلاثة و ليس المهم من أي البنات تأتيه ، لذلك فأنت تختار البنات التي تريد ربطها بالدرايف ثم تخبر البرنامج عن طريق الإعدادات بأن الـ pin رقم 2 مثلاً هو pulse للـ x على سبيل المثال و أن الـ pin رقم 6 هو direction للـ z مثلاً و هكذا تقوم باختيار البنات الباقية و تعطيها للبرنامج لكي يعرف العناوين التي يتصل عبرها بالدرايف .
أتمنى أن يكون الجواب واضحاً و أنا معك باستمرار فاسأل ما تريد .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك اخي وليد الحديدي والله اجوبتك شافية بمعنا شافية حقيقتا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير
والله منو علي انا رح اتم اسئل مادام هنالك رجال علم لا يبخلون اذا سؤلو
وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اوصيكم بالارت كام


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

أحلى أسئلة وأحلى أجوبة
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ وليد 
اللهم فرج عن المسلمين في العراق وفي فلسطين وفي كل مكان


----------



## بندر2006 (9 مايو 2008)

بالنسبه للربط فيه برامج كثيره للارسال من الكمبيوتر الى الاله


----------



## khdroj (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وليد وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## hammoda (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
نرجو ذكر أسماء البرامج التي تشغل مكنات الcnc 
وخاصة البرامج المخصصة لحفر الخشب
وذكر الفرق بينها وهل يوجد منها مجاني أو له كراك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وليد ونفع الله بكم


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*مداخلة وعفوا منك وليد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيكم العافية شباب واسمحو لي بمداخلة وأعتذر منك أخي وليد ولكن هناك نقطة وردت لابد من توضيحها فبالنسبة لـ Pins ليست كل Pins 25 متاحة لربطها بالدرايف فهنالك Pins (من 2 الى 9) (منافذ اخراج بيانات) والبلس فيها يأخذ القيمة (False) أي(0)، والمنافذ ( 1-14 -16-17 منافذ اخراج تحكم ) والبلس فيها يأخذ القيمة (True) أي (1) 
وأما المنافذ(10- 11-12-13-15) فهي منافذ ادخال 
وبالنسبة للمنافذ من (18 الى 25) فهي أرضي(Ground) تربط بأرضي الدائرة عادة

ومثال لطريقة الربط بالدرايف: 
الموتور | Enabel | direction | Step 
الأول | 2 | 3 | 8 
الثاني | 4 | 5 | 9 
الثالث | 6 | 7 | 14 


وأما بالنسبة للبرنامج الذي يفضل استخدامه للتحكم بالمواتير ففي رأي Mach3 أفضل بكثير من Kcam 
فبرنامج KCam قد يكون أسهل في الاعداد وفي التعامل ولكن النبضات التي يرسلها للدرايف غير منتظمة بشكل دقيق وتسبب رجفة بعض الشي في المحور ولكن برنامج Mach3 فهو أكثر نعومة وسلاسة في النبضات التي يرسلها ولو عملت عليه وتمرست عليه فسوف تنسى برنامج KCam للأبد وأي استفسار فيه انا حاضر بعون الله.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم فهد على التوضيح المفيد بالنسبة للبنات و البرنامج ، و الحقيقة أنني لم أتعود على برنامج mach3 إذ أنني أستعمل Kcam لسهولته لذلك لم أنتبه إلى الفرق بينهما في الرجفة التي تشير أليها و لذلك سأستخدم mach3 و آخذ بنصيحتك فجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء و بارك الله في علمك .


----------



## روتر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو أخي وليد فنحن نتعلم من بعضنا البعض وليس المرء يخلق عالما وإذا كتمنا العلم في صدورنا مات معنا ولم نأخذ أجر العلم المنتفع به.


----------



## خالد امير الدين (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ وليد / لدي ماكنة multican s.1000 router اريد ان اعلم كيفية عملها مع برنامج artcam مع العلم انها تعمل الان على برنامج enruote plus 2d وشكرا سلفا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------

